# Finally longer router bars - would others like some?



## Hudson Carpentry (28 Oct 2012)

I have finally got around to sorting some new bars for the router.

I have been in a few situations where the supplied fence bars are not long enough, either for use with or without 2 fences. I keep saying that I would sort longer ones and I have done it.







These are 1m long which give 75cm between fences. More then I think ill ever need but its there and I have other plans.

They work a treat and it got me thinking that others may have a use for these. So next time im at the steel yard I could get a combined order and pass on the discount if there is enough interest to warrant a discount.

So if anyone wants some of these at any of the sizes below let me know. The below prices are the max you will pay exc postage.

2x 1m rods £20
2x 75cm rods £15 (I was originally going to make mine this size as that gives you a 50cm working length with 2 fences on)
2x 50cm rods £10 (maybe upto 56cm long).

For every 50cms they weigh just under 1/2 kg and my carrier charges £4.19 for anything between 1-2kg. So plus the packaging lets say £5 for delivery if your not collecting.

If your happy to commit to the above prices then let me know, once I have brought the steel for all orders ill let you know what the discount price is if there is enough.

These bars are for use with Trend T10, T11, DeWalt DW615, DW62* series and the Evo similar models. I maybe wrong on all the dewalts models but if your router uses a fence like the one in the picture and your current bars are 10mm diameter then they should work. (Please check first). If your routers fence isn't the type that screws to your bars and isn't 10mm let me know the diameter and ill see if I can get that diameter steel to make some for you with.

I also plan to get some box or solid square ali next time im there and make an attachment so these bars can be used as a circle jig, saving me having to make a dedicated jig for that with wood, something else I have been meaning to do for a few years.


----------



## The Bear (29 Oct 2012)

Hi

I've used m10 threaded rod in the past, works just as well as smooth round bars and can be had quite cheap on eBay

Mark


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (29 Oct 2012)

I thought of using that but I don't want the thread to wear the holes out and I was afraid the threat would cause the screw clamp to slip just when I didn't want it to.


----------



## foxhunter (30 Oct 2012)

It never occurred to me that there would be a demand for these. Over the last few years I have disposed of dozens of 1m chrome plated rods after keeping a few for myself for precisely the same purpose. These were surplus from a closed retail store.


----------



## riclepp (7 Dec 2012)

Hi

Just came across this, would this fit either a Trend T3 or Bosch GOF900 Ace. Asuming that all routers the sm le size or the rods etc. If it does I would like 1 looooong set please.

Cheers

Richard L


----------

